# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Đặt vé máy bay Qatar Airways giá rẻ tại Tp.HCM

## oanhoanhksa

*Qatar Airways**Qatar Airways* (tiếng Ả Rập: القطرية) (Hãng hàng không Qatar) là một hãng hàng không có trụ sở tại Doha, Qatar. Hãng hoạt động theo một hệ thống trục và na hoa dựa trên Doha, nối 75 điểm đến quốc tế. Cơ sở chính của hãng tại Sân bay quốc tế Doha (DOH). Đây là một trong những hãng hàng không tăng trưởng nhanh nhất và là một trong năm hãng hàng không được nhận danh hiệu "hãng hàng không năm sao" do Skytrax bầu chọn cùng với các hãng Asiana Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Malaysia Airlines và Singapore Airlines._Tại TP.HCM chúng tôi_ _Công ty TNHH thương mại & dịch vụ Viva Trần_ _được hân hạnh_ *làm*_đại lý chính__hàng không nổi tiếng_*Qatar Airways*_với các chuyến bay giá rẻ. Công ty chúng tôi thực hiện nghĩa vụ mang tới cho quý khách hàng vé máy bay của hãng với mức giá rẻ mà không một đại lý nào có._ *Địa chỉ tại TP.HCM :* *Công ty TNHH thương mại & dịch vụ Viva Trần**
**Add :* *78 DONG HUNG THUAN,Q12**
**Điên thoại :* *08 62590074; Fax: 08 62590034**
**DD :* *0946 963866 MS. OANH**Skype: mango_trans**Yahoo: tv_sgn1; ticketingvivatrans**E-mail: oanhoanhksa@yahoo.com**Đặc biệt có nhân viên giao vé tận nơi miễn phí!!**Lịch sử*Hãng được thành lập ngày 22 tháng 11 năm 1993 và bắt đầu hoạt động vào ngày 20 tháng giêng năm 1994. Ban đầu hãng thuộc sở hữu của các thành viên của hoàng gia Qatar nhưng tháng 4 năm 1997 thì thay đổi vào tháng 4 năm 1997bằng một đội ngũ quản lý do Akbar Al Baker lãnh đạo (Tổng giám đốc điều hành). Hiện nay hãng này có cơ cấu sở hữu như sau: chính phủ Qatar (50%) các nhà đầu tư tư nhân (50%).Câu lạc bộ Đặc quyền hãng Qatar Airways là một chương trình dành cho khách hàng bay thường xuyên của hãng với tỷ lệ phần thưởng cao nhất thế giới. Qatar Airways là hãng hàng không chính thức cho Thế vận hội châu Á 2006 tổ chức tạiDoha, Qatar từ ngày 1-15 tháng 12 năm 2006.Qatar Airways đã giới thiệu một màu sơn và logo mới cho máy bay của mình năm 2006. Máy bay đầu tiên khoác lên hình ảnh mới này là một chiếc A340-600HGW . hình ảnh và logo này do Công ty marketing Úc Performa Global thực hiện.*Các điểm đến** Châu Phi**Đông Phi*
*Hãy gọi chúng tôi khi bạn cần vé máy bay giá rẻ!*

----------

